# Uses/Protection without a real gun



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

I was on amazon looking at airsoft guns and I realized how realistic they looked and how cheap they where. Do you think that if you bought one and say painted the tip black or so, that you could scare someone away. Now that would only work if they where unarmed. Theoretically, do you think that would be even remotely possible?

I was at my cousins the other day and we got out his BB guns. I was surprised how powerful they where (went in about 1¼ inches into a 2by4 from 20ft). Could that be used for hunting small game or possibly harm/ injure a person.

P.S. I am not a hunter, but i want to learn more about it. Also my mom doesn't allow guns at the house so I have to wait a few years until I move out, but thats if Obama doesn't ban them completely.:x


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't try to scare someone with a gun you might succeed!


----------



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

Well im not going to go looking for trouble but say if someone is stealing some of my stuff.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

I used a bb rifle in the past to hunt jack rabbits to feed my German Shepard, works good, not sure it would stop a mad man but it would definitely penetrate the skin and hurt, as for air soft, the fear factor helps but I would not trust my life on it. Try for bow and arrows


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Never bring a toy/airsoft gun to a potentially real gunfight. It has no good way to end in MOST cases.

As for small game hunting with a quality .177 caliber pellet gun, heck ya it's a good small game rifle. Quiet too.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Beeman Mach 12.5 Air Rifle, RS3 Trigger. Air rifles - PyramydAir.com

I have a Beeman .17 spring piston rifle similar to this except mine has a synthetic stock.

It has a better velocity than a .22 and is great for silent hunting on small game. It would kill someone with good shot placement but not a fast kill. It does make a bit of noise with the spring in the gun and a supersonic "crack".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When I can't carry a real gun, I carry my 380


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not think it is advisable to point a gun at anyone you do not plan to shoot.

And if you do shoot you better be justified. Unless you like having cellmates as your newfound friends....

Pointing an airsoft gun or pellet gun can result in you getting shot by a real gun. Dumb idea all the way around.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I do not think it is advisable to point a gun at anyone you do not plan to shoot.


Rule #1



Verteidiger said:


> And if you do shoot you better be justified. Unless you like having cellmates as your newfound friends....


And be willing to be Mrs Bubba. That happens more than you would think.



Verteidiger said:


> Pointing an airsoft gun or pellet gun can result in you getting shot by a real gun. Dumb idea all the way around.


A bow and arrow are cheaper than a gun and extremely quiet. A much better idea.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> When I can't carry a real gun, I carry my 380


I love my .380 but its not what I would reach for my 1st choice


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

thewallfan said:


> I was on amazon looking at airsoft guns and I realized how realistic they looked and how cheap they where. Do you think that if you bought one and say painted the tip black or so, that you could scare someone away..


A dummy gun might scare somebody off, or it might send his adrenalin into overdrive and make him jump on you and rip you apart in a fury.
That happened in my city this year when a "gunman" tried to rob a bookies with a dummy gun, everybody jumped on him and finished him off-










http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Ply...tory-18021388-detail/story.html#axzz2SYlCbtUt


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would never use a toy in place of a real firearm,It would get you killed or worse!!.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

"Never bring a knife to a gun fight"..... _The Untouchables_


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I have to agree the airsoft idea is just a bad idea. Yeah it might work but if the other guy has a real gun, you're as good as dead. A good bow is probably a better choice than the bb gun simply because it'll give you a wider variety of game that you can hunt with it.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Against a man with a gun, the one without a gun is at a distict disadvantage and is likely going to die. There are many ways to make a gun at home in your basement or garage. You need only basic tools and a little time. Home-made guns are slower to load (usually single shot or muzzle loaders) but they are as good at close range as any shotgun made.


----------



## Camron (May 6, 2013)

Its not good to ban the guns completely but you can protect yourself without the guns if you have properly installed a security system in your home and you have a monitoring system with that devices because both of you and monitoring company get alert when there is any violence and they send the security staff for quick action to protect yourself.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

By what I understood guns are out of the question for now, so how about a couple of mean looking dogs? 99% of criminals will avoid homes with dogs and even meth heads will have a hard time with two German shepherds chewing their arms off, plan B is the old bow & arrow as I mentioned before.


----------



## Sheldon (May 8, 2013)

I've played Airsoft quite a bit over the last decade or so. The top end products mimic size, trades, weight & materials. So much so that some real steel parts are cross compatable. But to pull a decorative paper weight on someone is a no no.

Saying that though they are great for training. CQB room clearing is great with smoke n ear bleeders going off, helps tactics loads. Here's my toy Bushmaster AR variant.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you feel a weapon is right for you get a real one, learn to use it and be ready to use it or forget it and put your self and family in the hands of others.
A fake gun will get you killed.
Don't ever try to stop a 380 in right right hands it will not go well for you.
21 feet steel door and 7/16 ply wood behind tha Bad guy hit right in the nose to prove a point.


----------

